# Russian Tortoise ?s



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Im possibily interested in getting one of these. Do any of you guys have long term experience with these?? I dont need diet and heat advice I really need housing advice for the long term. THANKS!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Those are cute tortoises. I saw some at the NY Reptile Expo yesterday. They were selling for about $50 apiece.

I was very tempted to buy one, but tortoises are tough to keep in apartments. I've read even small Russians will require a table-sized pen with substrate they can dig into.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There was a recent couple of shipments into the US full of 
( _Testudo_ _horsfiedli_ ), or the "Russian Tortoise".
( _T_. _graeca_ ), (_ T_. _hermanni_ ) and ( _T_. _ibera_ )
are often confused with horsefieldi by the pet trade and none of them should EVER be housed with each other as each has very different behaviours.

The following will prove usefull for quality information.....

Highfield, A. C. (1992) Testudo horsfiedli (GRAY 1844) A brief review of its Biology, Ecology and Captive Breeding. ASRA Monographs Vol.2(2):9-15.

Lange, Herbst, Wiechert, Schliesser (1989) Elektronenmikroskopischer Nachweis von Herpesviren bei einem Massensterben von griechischen Landschildkroten (Testudo hermanni) und Vierzehenschildkroten (Agrionemys horsfieldii). Tierarztl. Prax. 17:319-321


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info. After reading some of the information I have decided NOT to aquire one of these beauties. Seems housing them inside all the time isnt the best way to keep them in tip top health. 
There are far too many outside predators in my area to SAFELY keep one of these in an outside pen. I am not a big fan of keepeing any animal unless it can be cared for properly.

Maybe a Box Turtle? Ill have to keep researching!


----------

